# Hoping for a black leopard :) *update* We got HIM!



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Smudge is bagged up! 323 days and all of a sudden a bag has appeared. She is due the 21st of the month (342 days) but she is a maiden so we have no idea when she will actually go. She is a bit younger in the photo. Going to have to get some updated ones. 



















Sire is our Phantom.. Since he is a fewspot and she is a Non Characteristic we know we will have a leopard. MOST likely a black but we have no idea what extent that will be .Pretty excited to have our first baby on the ground for the year !


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Congrats! Keep us updated. Photos of daddy?


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

OH MY GOSH I CANNOT WAITTTTT!!! you have no idea


appys are my new favorite


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Yesssss. Must have baby daddy pictures.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Excited to see baby! Thank you for photos of daddy


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh yay! More spotties to stalk...I mean admire! Can't wait for your babies Ghostwind!

It's my ultimate dream now to own at least one horse from you, one from Palisades Appaloosas, and a filly (preferably) from Straw's Mighty Magnum...now how do I get rich quick?


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

your stud is such a beefcake! And I love his two toned tail


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

What a beautiful mare. I am very excited to see what your baby is going to look like.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

She foaled on her due date!!!! We had a nice black leopard COLT this am. was really hoping for a filly but he is healthy and strong and beautiful

pix will be up in a minute


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

OOOOHH, another beautiful baby for me to make *grabby hands* at! LOL 

Congrats, he's gorgeous!! :clap:


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Gorgeous baby! Congrats!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

How cute love the spots, congrats.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Lotsospots......does he have a face too?;-)
Congrats to a healthy baby!


----------



## gaitless (Mar 6, 2013)

So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I was wondering about his face too!

Really cute butt though!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Lotsospots......does he have a face too?;-)
> Congrats to a healthy baby!


Doncha know faces don't matter in Appaloosas ??? :lol:........:shock:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats on a handsome little boy 
got the color and spots you hoped for, just a different gender lol


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

texasgal said:


> Doncha know faces don't matter in Appaloosas ??? :lol:........:shock:


Oops....guess I'm too arab-ized....;-)


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Right?? lol. When we show off Arabian babies they have to ask "Does this baby have a body??"


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Texasgal, I think between the two of us, we can take Ghostwind! We can take the baby on shares!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

texasgal said:


> Right?? lol. When we show off Arabian babies they have to ask "Does this baby have a body??"


Yup. Standard phrase in email to seller " please include body shot and one moving"....


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I think so too, nu. And we'll have plenty of time to drink our energy and strength drinks as we drive from Texas under the cover of darkness.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

And we even SHAVE them ..










(not my pic)


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL, now more grabby hands at this baby! Can't get enough of all these babies. How cute. More pictures a MUST. <3


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

texasgal said:


> And we even SHAVE them ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that clip actually makes sense.....worse are the one's certain part of face only...to make it look super dished....
we're soooo off topic;-)


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Awwww, he is perfect! If he disapprears he is not with me.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

awe so darn cute!!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> that clip actually makes sense.....worse are the one's certain part of face only...to make it look super dished....
> we're soooo off topic;-)


I know what you mean about the partial clip .. almost posted one of those, but the photo was signed so I decided not to.

And not so off-topic .. 

WE.WANT.A.HEAD.SHOT!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

OMG SO CUTEE!!! if you ever need a babysitter...


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

WOW!!! I missed page 2 when baby was announced. I was distracted by beautiful baby arab pics lol!
What a gorgeous colt you got! Can't wait to see more photos AND his front half 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Congratulations...colts are so much fun!!! His butt looks gorgeous...what about his face???
HMMMM? ;-)


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Loud and proud!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You got most of what was ordered & right on schedule. Doesn't get much better than that. Looking forward to more pics, also.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Lotsospots......does he have a face too?;-)
> Congrats to a healthy baby!


yes he does. I didn't get the great photos I wanted. His dam is a first time momma so she has been pretty antsy about him all day. So I gave them time to bond in stall. Hopefully will get him out in our arena tomorrow for some leg stretching and better photos.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

What a cute boy! Glad momma and baby are doing well. Will be subbing for more pics


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Aw, too cute! I love that spotted butt!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Cute! And congratulations!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I posted on FB but now I'll post here too! Congrats...another baby I want to buy...and by that I mean steal since I'm broke. Good thing I live in town and my neighbors would kill me!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

WyndellaRose said:


> I posted on FB but now I'll post here too! Congrats...another baby I want to buy...and by that I mean *steal *since I'm broke. Good thing I live in town and my neighbors would kill me!


Sorry, WR .. nuisanse and I are already going to "steal" him! lol


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Best i could get in the dusty arena  hoping we warm up soon so i can take him in the SUN!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Darling!! Not a spot on his head? Will spots show up as he ages?


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Darling!! Not a spot on his head? Will spots show up as he ages?


possibly. I think they will for sure show up on his neck as i can already see them through the baby fuzz.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I could just eat him up!:mrgreen:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats, he is soooooo cute. And his colouring is really unique! Can't wait to see how he sheds out!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I think he's saying "I want to go to Texas!"

Can you hear him??


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Grats on such a colored up little boy!!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Soooo cute. 
He's either shy or cold...little tail all tucked in.....;-)


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Soooo cute.
> He's either shy or cold...little tail all tucked in.....;-)


 
Its super cold here.. 20 degrees. It was chilly in there but I had to get some photos of the little ******  


His public awaited!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

so then where are the photos?! we need to satisfy the addiction of cute bebbies for a while


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> Its super cold here.. 20 degrees. It was chilly in there but I had to get some photos of the little ******
> 
> 
> His public awaited!


 I guess HE probably would agree to go to Texas right now....;-)


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

What a cute little thing


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I just love how all babies are born with their own little mustachios! What a gorgeous boy... His coat is going to be a constant evolution of surprises, yes? Leopards are my fave Ap marking, hands down!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I love appaloosas so ridiculously much oh my gosh


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

He is so cute! Name?


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

horsecrazygirl said:


> He is so cute! Name?


ApHC pending.. "Ghostwind Storm" 

since his momma waited til a snow storm to have him! Barn name Storm


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

cowgirl928 said:


> so then where are the photos?! we need to satisfy the addiction of cute bebbies for a while


look on the previous page!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

HOLY CRAPPPP!!!!! I think he might possibly be the most adorable thing Ive EVER seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this!!! I just want to grab him up!! He is adorable.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Love love love!!! Handsome little man you've got there!!!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

My son would be on the first plane over for this little one if I showed him your photos  - adorable xx


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats love him he is too cute!!! Those spots are just adorable))


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh, if only I was a good enough rider to handle young horses!!! Will he keep his color or will he grey out?


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

littrella said:


> Oh, if only I was a good enough rider to handle young horses!!! Will he keep his color or will he grey out?


 
grey is for the most part not in appaloosas colors. I keep it out of my appy program. I do have a grey carrier paso mare that I cross to my appy stud and 50% of her offspring will grey. But he will keep his spots. It is possible he might get more as he sheds his baby fuzz as you can see them showing through on his neck


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Im not sure how I missed this either. He is too cute for words!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wooohoo, what a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Gah! I didn't see this until now. You always have the cutest foals. I cannot wait for more pictures. My husband is still in love with one of your previous babies. Congrats! Hes a doll!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

photo from today. 6 days old and full of personality!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Adorable!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Why do you call him a leopard..? I would call him a "near-leopard" or blanket with spots.

In your experience, will he shed out like the colt in your avatar.. with only the head and lower legs solid?


----------



## SiscoRA (Mar 27, 2013)

He's beautiful! I love apps 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

texasgal said:


> Why do you call him a leopard..? I would call him a "near-leopard" or blanket with spots.
> 
> In your experience, will he shed out like the colt in your avatar.. with only the head and lower legs solid?



As per APHC as long as spots cover the body they are described the same way on papers as the colt in my avatar. 


also.. Genetically they are the same as a "full leopard" or a "blanket leopard" they have the ability to produce plain (noncharacteristic), fewspot/snocap, and leopard when bred with another leopard.


basically what is different about this colt vs the one in my avatar is the PATN (pattern) gene.. which says how much of his body will be covered with spots. a butt, or the whole back.. or nose to toes. 


I do think he will shed out and have more spots based upon his neck and the back of his legs. Will his head also have spots? Not sure at this point.  might keep that pretty black face and legs. Hope he does !


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ that 'splains it!


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Ahh I love him! Gonna be gorgeous when he grows up


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

He is just too cute


----------

